# 1 12.

## a-lissava

.  .          ....

----------


## .

?  2,  7

----------


## a-lissava

!!! 
...)))))

----------


## firmreg

:
1.     ,         1  2012 ?
2.         ?

----------


## a-lissava

> :
> 1.     ,         1  2012 ?
> 2.         ?


  0,00
 1  1
    0,00 (. 3)
  2  6,7

----------


## 2007

> 0,00


  -

----------


## ""

,          15 , :    ,         4-   ?        ?

----------


## 2007

> 4-


. ,   (  )

----------


## sashaB

4,3 ,     ,     6%,  92,1,     1 ,    2012.   -    ?,       ?

----------


## sashaB

, 2 .  1 *100 = % ..

  :  .3,   1     .6  1 .3?

----------


## anscor

,     ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ?


,  1,3,6,7

----------


## DaisyCrazy

-4    ?       :Embarrassment:

----------


## Fraxine

> -4    ?


   .

----------


## EvGeN11

4                 .

----------


## 1977

> ?


    !

----------


## EvGeN11

,      141    121

----------


## '

Питер, Приморский р-н, УСНО с пониженным тарифом: сегодня в ФСС развернули, ФСС-4 не приняли. Кроме указания на мой косяк с незаполнением табл. 4.3 (тут сама виновата), еще дали на заполнение форму заявления о применении пониженного тарифа и список документов, которые надо принести.
Надо к заявлению еще
1. декларацию УСН с отметкой налоговой (на мое заявление, что я сдаю по электронке, мне ответили , что все ровно должна быть отметка).
2. Уведомление о применении УСН
3. Лицензии (я заявила, что у меня нет лицензий, мне ответили - тогда не надо).

Вопрос: законно ли это? Чую, что не законно, а доказать не могу.

----------


## .

1.  ?   ?         2012 ?
2.

----------


## '

1. В бумажке со списком доков, которую дали, декларация отмечена именно за 2011.
2. И правда, у нас есть только Заявление со штампом налоговой.

----------


## .

1.

----------

,  ...
     2010-    ""? ))
-  ))

----------


## paa01

1  8.2???  ,    ???

----------


## DaisyCrazy

, ,  1  2012  * 1   2
*     500 
*     -*
         500 			
      "*     -*"
 2011   ,  2012   ?																						-

----------


## 2

> , ,  1  2012  * 1   2
> *     500 
> *     -*
>          500 			
>       "*     -*"
>  2011   ,  2012   ?																						-


 1    
  -  1 ,        ( 2 )      
 ..

1
     - 0
3  - 15
1  - 5
2  - 5
3  - 5

2
     - 15
3 - 18
1  - 6
2  - 6
3  - 6
 - 33

----------


## 2

5  "   "

----------


## DaisyCrazy

> 2
>     - 15


     2 ,  ?
    (1 )  0 , 
9   0...

----------


## kcenia174

))  .
          58, 8 212, ..    2,9%,  0%.
 :  1            . .

----------


## Ju-lianna

-     1   10  11.  :    ,   ,      ,         .      :    ,

----------

*Ju-lianna*,    ,    " "...

----------


## Ju-lianna

**,   .         , ..             .

----------

1

----------


## ˸

*Ju-lianna*,        ,       ...    ,

----------

*˸*,   ...

----------


## Ju-lianna

2: 1  - 2011,88
    2  - 2011,88
    3  - 1996,87
     = 6020,63
8: 6020,63

12: 341,92
14: 341,92
15: 2  - 13628,09
     3  - 4651,99
      = 18280,08
16: 2  - 2011,88
     3  - 2011,88
      = 4023,76
18: 22645,76

    9 - 16625,13
       10  11    .

----------

*Ju-lianna*,             ...

1. 
 ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ... 
  ... 0 ... 0 ... 0 ... 341.92 ... 0 ... 341.92
 ... 2011.88 ... 0 ... 0 ... -1669.96 ... 0 ... -1669.96
 ... 2011.88 ... 13628.09 ... 2011.88 ... 11958.13 ... 11616.21 ... 341.92
 ... 1996.87 ... 4651.99 ... 2011.88 ... 16625.13 ... 14271.33 ... 2353.80

2. 
 ...  ...  ...  ...  ...  ... 
  ... 0 ... 0 ... 0 ... 341.92 ... 0 ... 341.92
1  ... 6020.63 ... 18280.08 ... 4023.76 ... 16625.13 ... 12259.45 ... 4365.68

----------


## Ju-lianna

**,  ,        .

----------

,  ""       -        10-11

----------


## Ju-lianna

, .

----------


## 2

> 2 ,  ?
>     (1 )  0 , 
> 9   0...


,        :Smilie:

----------

,  2.5 (2.5.48.1)

----------

,    4-          3-      .      .       . .

----------



----------

?    ,     ?

----------

.

----------

!  :yes:

----------

II .7  .   9  ,   10   ,    ?  ?

----------



----------

**, .

----------


## -

*paa01*,  1 8.2   2.0.34.7

----------


## piv-piv

, ,   ,    "",   ( 28.75.24),       .      .      .

1.   1   ?    2011      2011,    .   0.
2. . 3:
 1-    (),   2-   ,       . ?
3. . 4.3 :  ,  .
4. . 6  7 ,  .
  -   ?

----------

*piv-piv*, 
1, 
2,  ,     , ..  1,  -   ,   4 -  .
3, 
4,

----------


## piv-piv

**,      . 3 .  :Wink:    ?

----------


## TaTiTa

!    :

 2  - 6769,98         12, 13  - 13035,46
                                    15 - 5765,41
                                    16 - 2298,00 

 :

 8 - 6769,98                 18 - 21098,87
 9 - 14328,89

      10?  -      11?

----------

*piv-piv*,          ...

 * 0 = 0
  ,   = 0

----------

*piv-piv*,       ,  , ,     ,  ,  ,     . ,     121

----------

**, ,

----------


## piv-piv

**, **, .

----------

*TaTiTa*,      ...

1.         13035.46       ...

2.    ,      

 ,      11 :
2298.00 - (6769.98-5765.41) = 1293.43
  10       13035.46 (       /)

----------


## TaTiTa

,   ,

----------


## piv-piv

, ,   ,   ?

----------


## Marylena010



----------

)))

 -   ...
      .   ,    ()
            ,     
 ,      ...    ,     

  ,   ..    )))

----------

, ,   -4    ?
,     -  "071-00-00",       4- ,      1, 3, 6, 7 (   )?

----------


## saigak

.

----------

> ...     1, 3, 6, 7 ...

----------


## Bucom

> -4    ?


 "   ..."
" ,  1,  3,  6,  7         .
       2,        3.1,  4,  4.1,  4.2,  4.3,  5,  8,  9          ."
        (     -  )?
-   :



> ,        ,     .    "     050",  ,     ?

----------


## Fraxine

> .   ,    ()


  ""?

----------

> ""?


   ,     0%
  4.3

----------


## sashaB

> ,     121


,        - 121, .92.5

----------

!
        .     680 .    5750 .       1  15   5750.    3   2   6430 ( .            ).    6   5 (  ,    )   6 430.    ?         3  5    5 750?

----------


## X

A   ?
      50,2      ?

----------

,  ,

----------


## .

> 50,2      ?


     ,

----------

!    4-    ( ),      - ( ?)  -   ,       ",   "    -      ,    ?

----------


## .

> -

----------

> 


     ",   "    -      ,    ? (      )

----------


## .

-            -

----------

> -            -


 ,        ( 1)  ,      (", ,  ").  ,    ,     .

.,   !  :Smilie:

----------

,  ,     ,      . , ,   71

----------


## .

**,    ,     ,       ?   :Embarrassment:

----------

,  . .. ,   ?

----------


## Bucom

> ,        ( 1)


   :
5.18.      ,    , :
  ,   ,         ,   ,  ,      ,   1;         2;                3;
    ,         ,      4-   (      ).

----------

, 2 ,     -  ,    ,   .        ( )  4-??

----------


## E.Maria

,      .  (   )      .

----------

, ,        ?

 ,       4- ,     -   .

----------

34,     ,  ,   
   .

----------


## 35

.      19.2 
 2011  2,9  0,8.  2012 2,9 -    0,8 -.  1  2012   ,      ,  . 1  .   ,       2,9   ?

----------


## .

> 1  2012   ,


      1    .  ,     .   1

----------


## Bucom

> A   ?
>       50,2      ?


     ,   ( ..    -   ).    - 4 ,   (  ).

----------


## Z2007O

!
, ,  .15 .1       ** ** ,    ?

----------



----------

,    !     . 1 .16   ,       ?    ,        . 19          ?
!

----------


## echinaceabel

> . 1 .16   ,       ?


.



> . 19          ?


  :yes:

----------

echinaceabel, !

----------

.     .       5670,62 ,          5670,60??   .
    ,     4-    - ,      ??
               , ??

----------


## DaisyCrazy

,  ,  -4 (1 8.2)      :   ...    ..

----------

> 5670,62 ,          5670,60??


  ,  5670,62.

----------


## .

,      ,      , .58,.12     ?

----------


## saigak

> 





> ?


      ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

.     /   - , 180 000,00.
 58 112     .  180  -    ?        ?  ?     .

----------


## .

> 58 112     .


-         ,    .58  212-

----------


## .

,.  4-.       ,    .         1 7.7.       3, 1  2.   .   180 ?

----------

, ! ,         ,               ,     . .

----------


## Missis Osipova

!   4               2011 . ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 4               2011 . ?


???          ?

----------


## talya

,   ,        .    ( ),    3 (   )?   1,        2?       .

----------

*talya*, ...  ...     ...      ...

----------


## SvetaKartinka

)))

----------

2   ""                ?     -    ,    ? -   :Redface:

----------


## kuazot

0,7  0,2          6  7  2?

----------

.       ?

----------


## saigak

> .       ?







> ,


    .




> 


  ,     :Big Grin:    ....

----------

> 2   ""                ?     -    ,    ? -


???

----------

,

----------

> ,


      " ..       "?
  -   "" - " " (    -),      - ,      :Wink: 
 -       ,  ?

----------


## 2007

> - ,


    ,    .  :Smilie:

----------

,  ! :yes:  :Redface:  .

----------


## 4444

???   6%     ,        0.2%     3.6.7.  ???

----------


## .

.      ,     2,9%

----------

> .      ,     2,9%


    63,3

----------


## varip

> ,  -,    :    , -4  .        . 4.3 (  ),             ,   .
> 
> 1.      (  ,     ,   ,      ).
> 2.    
> 3.  ( ,     ,   -   ).
> 
> :   ? ,   ,    .


     ,     ,  +    +    .    .       .      ,        .

----------

!
     , -
 -           -    ?

----------

**,   67

----------

**, 
))

----------


## .

-  .  3,    ,     ?

----------


## saigak



----------


## 4445

,      63.3  2,9    0

----------

*4445*, 212-     :Wink: 
63.3       ,

----------


## 4445

> *4445*, 212-    
> 63.3       ,


    3  94 000 ??

----------

*4445*,       .          .    -

----------


## 4445

> *4445*,       .          .    -

----------


## .

> 


!

----------


## Tanyuha

,      !   !    ,     4-      !  :Frown:

----------

> !   4               2011 . ?


    .      ...  ,  ...

----------

> ,      !   !    ,     4-      !


  ....

----------


## Tanyuha

:Cry:     , ,     -   -  !      ???

----------

*Tanyuha*,

----------

,    ))

----------

*Tanyuha*,   ...        ...

     ...     "  "         -        :Smilie:

----------


## 2007

> , ,     -   -  !      ???


-  - -

----------


## Tanyuha

,  !  :Wow:      ,,,  :Redface:

----------

, ,     ,      . 11    2  ?  0?

----------

**,  -   ...

*1*

----------

.     ,     2012   ,  .    .     4 .   ,  1,3,6  7.     "   - ,   ,       ",          ,   .. .   , ,     0  1.    (     ?

----------

**,  .   (),    ,

----------

,  :Smilie:      1  0 - ?

----------

1

----------

.    1:  ,   ,  , ,      .    3   0?

----------

**,  ? ?     ?))

----------

,     )))   -  ,     . ,   , ,    4   0 . ,  ,       ,    .    ,     )     .-. ,   ,    . , (

----------

> -  ,     .


  - ,   - 




> ,    4   0 .


  ,   -

----------

!

----------

,     )     .-. ,   ,    . , (
       .      ,)

----------


## mizeri

> 1    .  ,     .   1


               .     .       70%      - 0, ..   100%      :Big Grin: .      ((((

----------


## crdjhwjdf

!  ,    4- ,    4  -    -   ?

----------

.

----------


## crdjhwjdf

!

----------

,   ,  (  ,   -  )! 
  1  1     ? 
   6  1  3     - ? 
 .

----------


## echinaceabel

> 1  1     ?


. .



> - ?


 :yes:

----------

> . .


!

----------


## NNR

,    , .
      121/01/00, 
   141/01/00.   .

----------

.      ,    0,2%, 1 ,   .         6000( )6000*0,2=12

   -12      

  121 01 00?

----------


## Verloin

3    ?   .        .      -     .  :Redface:

----------


## saigak

> -12

----------

3       -   1     ?      ?

----------


## saigak

> -   1     ?


          .       %%     .

----------

> .       %%     .


   -  ?
       \ 30000 .     18    II . 6.       3   1  4 ,       ...

----------


## saigak

.  30   .     .        ?

----------

> .  30   .     .        ?


     3  ,    1(      .    )   6(           ).

----------


## saigak

?     ? ...  .3  ,   .1  6  .

----------

> ?     ? ...  .3  ,   .1  6  .


, ...  18      3. .

----------


## saigak

> 18


,    .... :Big Grin:

----------


## Trolley

29.03     ,      1 . ? (   10 )

----------



----------

,    ,    .       ,   1  12   2      ,   .   100     3 .

----------


## saigak

> 1  12   2      ,


   ?.... 4       ...    ...

----------


## .

> ,    ,    .       ,   1  12   2      ,   .   100     3 .

----------


## domingo SPb

, ,   .
     "" ,    .   -   ,    - ,  . :)
1.    .
2.    .
3.   ( ).
4.    ,  "      ,    - ,   ,  ..,      ".
5.  

,   25-     ,  ..   .      ,  , ,  (. )     !
,  : "  ,        ".
  : ",   ". !?
 !!!  :Abuse:

----------


## Cheese

!        .     4-   (, )   ,    ?
     2  3  1-    5  6 2- .

----------

*domingo SPb*,      -  ,    ,                ,   .

----------


## domingo SPb

, .   -  . :)
  -.  .

----------


## Cheese

> !        .     4-   (, )   ,    ?
>      2  3  1-    5  6 2- .


    ,   .      ,      .

----------


## C

.       ?  91?
    4. ,  : 
1. 100-    ..     . (     )
2. 100 -   ..  .

   69,1? 69,1 51
   91,2 51?

----------


## .

> ,      .


  :Smilie:

----------


## .

> 100-    ..     . (     )


         .      .

----------

> 1. 100-    ..     . (     )
> 2. 100 -   ..  .


 4-     : 125-  212-,       



> 69,1? 69,1 51
>    91,2 51?


99-69
69-51

----------


## C

100  69,11  100  69,1?       ?

----------

*C*,   ,   ? :Smilie:

----------


## C

,  )       69,11   69,1,       69,1  .
!

----------


## .

91  .   69 ?     .

----------


## C

99  -       ,    91 -      ?       ?

----------

*C*,

----------


## h-r-elmira

,     )     .-. ,   ,    . , (
       .      ,
 ,   ,    ,       ( 24),        ( 3  .)

----------

*h-r-elmira*,  -  ...    ... [ ]

----------

, ,    :  15   1,   2   3

----------

,    1,  15 -      (   )
   3,  2 (,     ,    9  212)

----------


## C

** ,       .
         , ..  .3 .2       3 - 50 -         .

----------

...     ,

----------


## saigak

> .-. ,   ,    . , (


---,     -  .... :Big Grin:

----------

.       ...  !

----------

*domingo SPb*,        ,    .   -     (    212)      15 ,       -    .      ,       "" .

----------

> ,   .      ,      .


      -   .

----------

2 ., ..     .      .
:   4    ,   /     ,      ,      ,   ...    ,     /  ? , .

----------

,     ?

----------


## domingo SPb

> ...


 ,   ...     (.),    .  .    :     .  :Smilie: 

 ...   58 .1.4. "...        ,    8  1  ,   ,     ,        -     ".

----------


## saigak

> ,


       .

----------


## kykla55555

,  ?..     ,         ...   0,2 %,          0,9 %..  ,  ...   ??     0,2  0,9%?

----------

,  ,   0,9

   0,9% ?

----------


## E.Maria

> ,  ?..     ,         ...   0,2 %,          0,9 %..  ,  ...   ??     0,2  0,9%?


 0,9.      ?    2 -,                  - ..      . , ,  ...     .

----------

,!    4.     2012     1,5 .       3100-76. :
1.           9?
2.  10   ?
 3.  12       9?
4. 13  14?   .
5.  15    ?

----------


## Ju-lianna

**,    ?  :EEK!:     . 1,     .
 12      ,     2011 ,      13  14   .
 15      , ..    3100-76  . 
 .18  .8  ,      9 .
 .8  .18  ,      19 .

----------


## kykla55555

0,9% ?[/QUOTE]
    0, 9%

----------


## kykla55555

...      ....   ??

----------

1/300     .     .

----------

,    .   8    112000,   18 103000.  -8000  +8000.     ?

----------

19     .     ?      2   7   -    ?      ?

----------


## kykla55555

> 1/300     .     .


!

----------


## kykla55555

> 1/300     .     .


        ??  , ?

----------

.       4            ( 19)     ?

----------

.          ,     1

----------

,           ?

----------



----------

2 (   )      ?   ,  .

----------

2   "   "   ,   1 .      2       1 .
   1      1  -    ,    .

----------

,   ,           16 (      ). ?

----------

**,

----------


## polba

, ,   ,   -  3 ,   1 ?

----------


## saigak

2  1    .....

----------


## polba

:Smilie:

----------


## Oooshka

,                 2,9%?         ,            ,     ?!?!      ?    ?       ,     ..(((

----------

> ,                 2,9%?


     ?  ,     212-. 




> ,     ?!?!      ?    ?


,     .         ? :Smilie:

----------

*Oooshka*,   - mvf -    :

 ...   
.....

----------

> Oooshka,   - mvf -    :
> 
>  ...

----------

** , Oooshka  ...      -

----------

:Wink:

----------

... () ...   ...     :

      (  ):
___ . ___ . ___

 :
2012

 :Smilie: 

     ---...      ...     ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Oooshka

> ?  ,     212-. 
> 
> 
> ,     .         ?


,   .     2,9%  
" +   -  . (    - .     )". 
     ,    -       :Wink:

----------


## saigak

> 2,9%  
> " +   -  . (    - .     )".


,   6%(15%) +20% +18%  . :Wow:

----------


## 35

.      19.2
 2011  2,9  0,8.  2012 2,9 -  0,8 -.  1  2012   ,       ,  . 1  .   ,       2,9   .   ?

----------


## 35

.      19.2
 2011  2,9  0,8.  2012 2,9 -  0,8 -.  1  2012   ,       ,  . 1  .   ,       2,9   .   ?

----------

